
The Computer Revolution Hasn't Happened Yet, OOPSLA 1997 (Video Transcript) - memexy
https://moryton.blogspot.com/2007/12/computer-revolution-hasnt-happened-yet.html
======
memexy
Link to the talk as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY).

